# QLD/NSW Border, Cod Fishing with Steven M and Junglefisher



## Nativeman

Folks

I had never caught a cod as I have mostly fished bass and saltwater from my kayak so I knew I had to give it a go eventually as Steven M was making regular trips south to hit the border rivers in search of some green fish. So Steven and I planned a trip some time ago to hit the border rivers this weekend.

We made our way down Friday through Warwick stopping at a few tackle shops to check out some lures on the way. We had planned to go down through Stanthorpe and on to Glenlyon Dam to check out the three rivers down that way but Steven had a call from Junglefisher who had caught some fish down Texas way so the plan was changed to go there directly as we had planned to fish there today.

We fished the river below the weir at Texas in the arvo with Junglefisher who we met at the launch point. He promptly asked me about my lures and I gave him one to try. Their were high expectations for this section of the river but it did not happen. Craig who tied my lure on straight away proceeded to catch a yella on it, I dropped a fish after a 5 second run and Steven had several hits and misses. In any case it was a top afternoon fishing along side Steven and Craig.

*The Launch Spot*









*Craig fishing on the river*









*Craig hooked up onto small yella on my Tangle lure*

















*Steven catching the last of the sunlight on Friday*









We finished the session, and went up and checked out Craig's property before driving into Gundy for the night for some tucker and a warm bed, cabin style. Saturday morning, we were up early and Steven drove back out towards Texas and we launched upstream of the weir. It was bloody cold, I had thermals and 4 layers on and feet with no feelings, good for my plantar fasciitis(sore heel). We made our way downstream, the fishing was slow but later in the morning when it was a bit warmer the fish came on the bite too. Craig met up with us again after he slept in and not long after that I was onto my first ever cod. Steven was the perfect guide, showing me the spots and the technique for me to secure my first ever cod and the best thing I caught it on my own lure again, the Tangle...looked like a legal as it was a fatty but went 56cm, I'm still a happy fella

*Steven fishing a root ball on Saturday Morning*









*My first ever Cod in the net hooked on the Tangle Lure*









*I'm one happy fella*









It seemed the pressure was off then for Steven as all he wanted was to get me onto my first cod, he had given me the instructions, passed on some techniques and let me fish all the good snags first. Not long after Steven was onto his first of many and it was great to see.

*Steven's first of the Day*









*Steven with some Fertiliser, he thought he was onto a beaut Cod!*


----------



## Nativeman

*My Kayak for the trip, A Wilderness Systems Tarpon 100*









*The Yaks, Steven was fishing from his Hobie Quest 11*









*Craig heading for home, drive back to Yeppoon that night!*









*I get a second Cod, 56cm again...*









Steven well he just continues on and whacks a number of Cod, good on him. Steven was fishing with a Kezza Mud Mouse lure for most of the day in Tom Burns colour...I must paint some of mine like that. Steven was to get 5 more cod for the Day and a Yella too.

*Steven onto a yella*









*Steven gets plenty of Cod..quite a few legals.*




































It was a great two day's, I was happy that I caught two and it was great to see Steven catch a few more than me after the guidance he gave me to get me onto my first. We made it back to the car Saturday arvo late just before dark, feeling cold and numb. Into town to get some food and home during the night to see our Ladies. Before the next trip I need to gear up, buy some poofter rods, how good are they. Some Hobie side rod holders, another scotty mount in my kayak, a Tackleback(Steven's saved a few of mine on the trip) and a new net, as I lost mine yesterday somewhere late. It was great trip I will remember and I can tell you I think I have cod fever now, pity the season closes shortly...Come on December...


----------



## Guest

Such beautiful fish. Thanks for the report.


----------



## shabby

Good stuff mate, thanks for the report. Never get tired of seeing these beautiful fish!


----------



## AlexHobie

good cod boys


----------



## Dodge

A memorable session Sel and nice to see you have now become another cod catcher.


----------



## Barrabundy

Fishing inland waterways, now that's something I've never done, great read.

Poofter rod?


----------



## Nativeman

Barrabundy said:


> Poofter rod?


Ask Steven, he loves them, its basically a four foot long rod....


----------



## Barrabundy

Nativeman said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poofter rod?
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Steven, he loves them, its basically a four foot long rod....
Click to expand...

Because you're not casting far?


----------



## WayneD

Yeah that's right Con. Cod don't spook so you don't need long casts. It also helps with portaging through rapids and under trees. Less chance of them getting caught on anything.


----------



## mehi

Awesome work guys
Good to see your own creations working a treat Sel


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWV/dzgUAAAnXgAAQYGMgABgAL+feoCAASKn6mk09Q9TTRo2pk9CmUxGAmADR4l2LHPWdgVWQCEkJy3Mjc9c9qX9b+jJunixhGunx9AAwDZpJ4T1NqKwYKXl/Dou5IpwoSC/u5wKA


----------



## keza

Great report.
They look like beautiful fish, I've never actually seen one.
Does any body eat them ? taste ? or would that be like eating a koala ?


----------



## Junglefisher

keza said:


> Great report.
> They look like beautiful fish, I've never actually seen one.
> Does any body eat them ? taste ? or would that be like eating a koala ?


I've eaten one. Pretty damned good actually, for a freshwater fish. Better than yellowbelly.
I would not hesitate to take one out of a dam.
I had my worst weekend of cod fishing ever with a total cod doughnut for friday and saturday and just the one yellowbelly.
Seems like I must have been bad mojo though cause the boys got stuck into them saturday arvo after I left.


----------



## WayneD

Junglefisher said:


> Seems like I must have been bad mojo.


You were for me when I went fishing with you. You caught all the bloody fish!!!


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Nice fishies guys.
Good to see your lures coming up with the goods Sel.


----------



## Ado

It's simply not fair. As if you queensland guys don't have enough going for you. Now you catch more Murray cod than we get in the Murray. Good to see you're living up to your username Nativeman.


----------



## Junglefisher

Ado said:


> It's simply not fair. As if you queensland guys don't have enough going for you. Now you catch more Murray cod than we get in the Murray. Good to see you're living up to your username Nativeman.


Technically it's NSW water.


----------



## Zilch

Awesome report and thanks for sharing 

Some healthy looking cod their, plenty of white on their fins.

Steve


----------

